# 69 gto off frame restoration



## Poncho (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm mechanically inclined and have a lot of experience with pontiacs (also have a 68 ragtop firebird) but this is the first time I'm attempting to restore one in my own garage. I'm currently in the process of removing the body from the frame on my 69 GTO Conv. I have the interior out, the front clip and exhaust off. My next step is removing the body off from the frame, or should i remove the drivetrain first? I figured with the body off it's easier to remove the drivtrain. Anyway, any suggestions would be helpfull and hopefully help me save time and headache.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

can't lift the conv. body without bracing and the drivetrain is in the way when having to support the body from below.


----------



## Poncho (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes your right, thanks. I just noticed that when i was preparing the frame for supports.


----------

